# Weight penalty Chorus vs. Record?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

full group. Breakdown in to parts. Anybody know, or know who knows? Thanks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Speed_Metal said:


> full group. Breakdown in to parts. Anybody know, or know who knows? Thanks.


You better get Record. That extra couple of ounces for Chorus will surely cost you the race.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Campy knows!*

www.campagnolousa.com



Speed_Metal said:


> full group. Breakdown in to parts. Anybody know, or know who knows? Thanks.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> www.campagnolousa.com


Thanks for the hint. You too B. Jones (more for the reality check). For the parts I'm interested in:

front/rear deralleurs, brake/shift levers and brakes there is a 79 gram difference. I'M GOING RECORD!!!

hahaha

that's according to campy's website


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Speed_Metal said:


> Thanks for the hint. You too B. Jones (more for the reality check). For the parts I'm interested in:
> 
> front/rear deralleurs, brake/shift levers and brakes there is a 79 gram difference. I'M GOING RECORD!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry...in a smartaleck mood today. No offense meant. Either group rocks though. I have Y2k Chorus and love it, but what's being put out today is just beautiful looking stuff. I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Sorry...in a smartaleck mood today. No offense meant. Either group rocks though. I have Y2k Chorus and love it, but what's being put out today is just beautiful looking stuff. I don't think you can go wrong.


Not at all. I was being serious. Your comment was a reality check.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Unless having the most expensive group you can get makes you faster or have better endurance, get the Chorus group.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Speed_Metal said:


> full group. Breakdown in to parts. Anybody know, or know who knows? Thanks.


From my spreadsheet (I like to weight everything). Multiple numbers = multiple weighings

Chorus.
Shifters: 365, 368
FD: 89, 102 
RD: 209, 202
BB: 220, 232, 220
BR: 340, 354
CAS: 220, 228
Crank: 667(Alloy), 610 (Alloy), 592 (Carbon)

Record
Shifters: 324
FD: 86, 84
RD: 186, 186
BB: 190
BR: 312, 312
CAS: 202
Crank: 574 (Carbon)

Chain and cables are of course, the same. Typically 250 for cables and 280 for the chain


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*I have Record*

ergo levers and RD. Everything else is Chorus. I also have an FSA mega exo crankset. My record stuff is from 03 so it is pretty much the same a Chorus now. Get the Chorus and get some cool, lightweight wheels with the money you saved. Saving weight that is bolted onto your frame is not as important as saving spinning weight. Within reason.


----------

